# Tracker Trailer



## h2ojohn (Oct 31, 2017)

I have a '94 TX17 and fish a lot of old strip mining pits that have very flat ramps. On some you are in to the exhaust pipe and still have to push the boat off. My question is what would be the best way to get the boat lowered on the trailer. Have been looking at receiver extensions but don't know if that will work. Any and all suggestions very welcome. Winter is coming fast and not looking forward to getting in the water to get the boat launched...............


----------



## Dirtmonkey (Oct 31, 2017)

Any way to lower the bunks? Smaller tires? I wouldn't mess with the lead springs because they are setup for the weight of the boat. When it comes to the exhaust, it can go under water as long as the truck stays running and it still wouldn't really matter unless you whole truck was under water haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -CN- (Oct 31, 2017)

This is where a tilting trailer comes in handy...


----------



## overboard (Oct 31, 2017)

I have done most of what I want to to get a boat as low as possible in order to launch at shallow ramps, one trailer I even put a longer tongue on to be able to back it in further. At one launch the bunks aren't even in the water, close but not in, I have to push the boat off and winch it back on, that's where bunk slicks are worth their weight in gold. Sometimes I can back up and hit the brakes a few times and the boat will slide off, but still need to winch it back on by hand when retrieving it.


----------



## eshaw (Nov 2, 2017)

Find a trailer with a drop axle?


----------



## JL8Jeff (Nov 2, 2017)

eshaw said:


> Find a trailer with a drop axle?



This is what I was going to say. My old sprint boat had a drop axle trailer, I think the axle was made by Dexter. You might even be able to convert your existing trailer to get it lower.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 2, 2017)

#1 Put the axle of the trailer on TOP of the springs.

#2 add some PVC Gutter downspout slicks on your bunks...https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=40137&hilit=bunks

#3 extend your trailer's tongue

#4 check to see if you can lower the bunk support(s) in any way.


----------



## onthewater102 (Nov 3, 2017)

https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/redhead-bone-dry-rubber-boot-foot-hip-waders-for-men-ladies-and-youth


----------



## jeffh129 (Nov 21, 2017)

Get a can of “Liquid Roller.” Silicone based . After you launch your boat, spray your bunks. After it dries, your boat will come off your bunks like they were rollers. The boat comes on much earlier too. One application lasts quite a while, many launches, before you have to re apply.


----------

